# ASUS GeForce RTX 3060 Ti STRIX OC



## W1zzard (Dec 1, 2020)

The ASUS GeForce RTX 3060 Ti STRIX uses the same cooler as the RTX 3090 STRIX. This makes it the coolest card by far at only 58°C under full load. We were also impressed by the noise levels of the quiet BIOS, which is just the flick of a switch away because of dual-BIOS capability.

*Show full review*


----------



## Sovsefanden (Dec 1, 2020)

Cooler seems to be waaaay overkill, I'd prefer a dual fan cooler with a smaller footprint for 3060 Ti.

$500 seems a little too much when you can have 3070 for the same price..

GA104 really don't need massive cooling solutions like GA102 does.. or AMD 6800 series for that matter


----------



## Hugis (Dec 1, 2020)

7 heat pipes wow,
Little typo

"Palit's thermal solution uses seven heatpipes"


----------



## mouacyk (Dec 1, 2020)

Perf/watt is amazign.  Hoping they produce enough of these to relieve pressure off of 3080's and 6800's.


----------



## N3M3515 (Dec 1, 2020)

$100 for 3% performance? wtf asus....For $500 the 3070 is way better.


----------



## owen10578 (Dec 1, 2020)

Great review! but you mixed up the GPU and memory VRM power stages its the other way around.


----------



## dir_d (Dec 1, 2020)

With all the AIB cards 100 or more above reference MSRP it makes me think both companies are lying about true MSRP. Looks like i might stick with this 1080Ti awhile longer.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 1, 2020)

Hugis said:


> Little typo


fixed



owen10578 said:


> but you mixed up the GPU and memory VRM power stages its the other way around.


?


----------



## tomfuegue (Dec 1, 2020)

Thank you very much for including the weight in the reviews, really.


----------



## owen10578 (Dec 1, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> fixed
> 
> 
> ?



The GPU VRM is using the Texas Instruments 95481R DrMOS while the memory is using the On Semiconductor NCP303151. You put it as the other way around in the review.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 1, 2020)

owen10578 said:


> The GPU VRM is using the Texas Instruments 95481R DrMOS while the memory is using the On Semiconductor NCP303151. You put it as the other way around in the review.


bah, yes, thanks, i misnamed the pics in photoshop and didn't notice


----------



## HenrySomeone (Dec 1, 2020)

"Dimensions of the card are 32 x 14.5 cm, and it weights 1828 grams."

Damn!   This must be the first xx60 series 4 pounder! Impressive in its own right no doubt, but I feel compelled to agree that the price hike that comes with it just makes it not worth it...


----------



## Anymal (Dec 1, 2020)

Typo also in conclusion 3070 Ti and ... At only 58°C, which is a huge increase over the 73°C of the Founders Edition


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 1, 2020)

Anymal said:


> Typo also in conclusion 3070 Ti and ... At only 58°C, which is a huge increase over the 73°C of the Founders Edition


both fixed, meant to write "improvement"


----------



## Super XP (Dec 1, 2020)

I'll wait for the RX 6700XT and 6700 GPUs which are meant to go up against this 3060Ti. 
The 3060Ti doesn't have enough VRam.


----------



## HenrySomeone (Dec 1, 2020)

Well, by the looks of it, you'll wait at least a year!   But then again, "just wait" has always been the motto of AMD buyers...


----------



## Minus Infinity (Dec 1, 2020)

LOL at the price. Instant fail.


----------



## N3M3515 (Dec 2, 2020)

HenrySomeone said:


> Well, by the looks of it, you'll wait at least a year!   But then again, "just wait" has always been the motto of AMD buyers...



Are there really people that just buys amd? I find it very hard to believe.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 3, 2020)

HenrySomeone said:


> Well, by the looks of it, you'll wait at least a year!   But then again, "just wait" has always been the motto of AMD buyers...


According to a few popular Youtubers Red Gaming Tech and Moors Law is Dead, Q1 2021 is when we expect the RX 6700 & 6700XT to combat the RTX 3060Ti and RTX 3060. So we will see what happens.



N3M3515 said:


> Are there really people that just buys amd? I find it very hard to believe.


Yes there's people that only buy AMD and people that only buy Intel/Nvidia. 
We are talking about in the Millions of People.


----------



## N3M3515 (Dec 3, 2020)

Super XP said:


> Yes there's people that only buy AMD and people that only buy Intel/Nvidia.



CPU wise, I always try to buy the best for the money i have, (Athlon XP 1800+, Athlon 64 3000+, Core 2 Duo E7300, Core I5 2500k, Ryzen 5 2400G).
GPU wise i did the same, until nvidia started charged their tax(kind of like apple tax). (Geforce 2 MX400, Geforce 4 MX440, Geforce FX5700 Ultra, Geforce 6800GS, Radeon HD4870, Radeon HD7870, Radeon R9 280X, Radeon RX 580)

The RTX 3060 i think will be fine with 8GB, the one i'm waiting for is the $200 - $250 gpu.


----------



## Maximuspop (Dec 3, 2020)

Highly recommended how? lmao


----------



## mouacyk (Dec 3, 2020)

N3M3515 said:


> CPU wise, I always try to buy the best for the money i have, (Athlon XP 1800+, Athlon 64 3000+, Core 2 Duo E7300, Core I5 2500k, Ryzen 5 2400G).
> GPU wise i did the same, until nvidia started charged their tax(kind of like apple tax). (Geforce 2 MX400, Geforce 4 MX440, Geforce FX5700 Ultra, Geforce 6800GS, Radeon HD4870, Radeon HD7870, Radeon R9 280X, Radeon RX 580)
> 
> The RTX 3060 i think will be fine with 8GB, the one i'm waiting for is the $200 - $250 gpu.


The $200-$250 midrange is gone.  It seems like fab tax has already kicked in, a while a go.


----------



## N3M3515 (Dec 3, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> The $200-$250 midrange is gone.  It seems like fab tax has already kicked in, a while a go.



Yeah, i'm afraid so. The x60 gpu used to be there. I guess now i hope the 3050(ti) or amd equivalent can be at least on par with the RX 5700 XT (That would be a 2X increase over my current gpu).


----------



## Anymal (Dec 3, 2020)

No matter whats the name, they just need to offer them from 100 to 1000+ eur and customers will buy for max X  eur they are willing to pay for performance they think they need.


----------



## mouacyk (Dec 3, 2020)

It's so sad.  I used to buy SLI 460's and 660's that cost 50% of high end and deliver > perf.  Never again.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 4, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> The $200-$250 midrange is gone.  It seems like fab tax has already kicked in, a while a go.


GPU prices that low nowadays are the versions that were released 2-3 years ago. 
I really hope overall costs come down though, GPUs is way too expensive. Has been for at least a couple years now.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 4, 2020)

Maximuspop said:


> Highly recommended how? lmao


Besides the obvious RTX 3060 Ti properties, largest factory OC of all 3060 Ti cards, very quiet, excellent cooler, same cooler as RTX 3090, additonal HDMI port, dual BIOS, headers for case fan


----------



## Anymal (Dec 4, 2020)

If 470EUR max


----------

